# Home made pin punches



## andrew butt (Aug 25, 2021)

hi 
i was looking for an cheapish set of pin punches when i realised that i could just make them out of some high carbon steel on the lathe and heat treat them
i was wondering if anyone who owns a set of starret or simmilar pin punches could measure the lengths and diameters i would need to make a good set of punches
at the end i want them to look something like this


----------



## RJSakowski (Aug 25, 2021)

I cheated and made the punch pins from drill blanks and the shank from hot rolled steel.  The end of the shank was drilled to accept the drill blank and the drill blank was fixed in place with a few drops of super glue.  They have held up very well to some heavy use.


----------



## andrew butt (Aug 25, 2021)

i would have expected for the pin to just fall out and crack the clue the first time you hit them


----------



## RJSakowski (Aug 25, 2021)

andrew butt said:


> i would have expected for the pin to just fall out and crack the clue the first time you hit them



I have never had a pin fall out.  I have broken a few pins over the years and I have to heat them to break the bond.  I have been knwn to attack a 3/16" pin punch with a 3 lb. hammer.   Super glue has a very high shear strength.  As long as the pin is fully seated in the socket, it won't move


----------



## wrat (Aug 25, 2021)

Why would you want Starrett dims?  Make your own punches to fit your own hands.  Then they'll be YOURS.
Full speed ahead.  Take no prisoners.  Copying is for the weak.


----------



## andrew butt (Aug 25, 2021)

thankyou for the imput


----------



## Nutfarmer (Aug 25, 2021)

The picture isn't that great. The over all length is 8 inches . The length of the main body of the punch is 4 and 1\2 inches. The diameter of the main body is probably 1\2 inch . The turned part of the main body is .440. Hope this gives you enough to go on


----------



## Winegrower (Aug 25, 2021)

I just make what I need at the instant I need it, then return to stock.


----------



## sycle1 (Aug 26, 2021)

Great Idea!
I have a few that need new pins, the commercial ones break so easy.


----------



## andrew butt (Aug 26, 2021)

thanks for the ideas
any more would be greatl appreciated


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 26, 2021)

RJSakowski said:


> I cheated and made the punch pins from drill blanks and the shank from hot rolled steel.  The end of the shank was drilled to accept the drill blank and the drill blank was fixed in place with a few drops of super glue.  They have held up very well to some heavy use.


And when you were done, you had what was left of the punch pins to use for all kinds of other work in the shop.  It is nice to have a set of accurate pins in any machine shop...


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 26, 2021)

I have a handful of well-used Starrett pin punches that I could measure, but there's a problem with that.  Pin punches are like drill bits, they get ground as needed to remove mushrooming at both ends and to get past chipping and damage, or are occasionally resized for a particular task.  Now I wouldn't know what dimension other than body diameter remains original.


----------



## Dave Smith (Aug 26, 2021)

andrew butt said:


> thanks for the ideas
> any more would be greatl appreciated


I just use hardened dowell pins and press them in a larger shank, then I put them in the lathe or drill press and spin them. I use emery strips to reduce them so they are undersized. I have never broken any and they work perfectly. hardend dowells come in many lenghts and sizes. I have thousands of used dowel pins so there is no cost to make them. also they will not bend
Dave


----------



## andrew butt (Aug 26, 2021)

thank you


----------

